# Proshine v Greased Lightening



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone able to compare these to products, as I'm about to purchase either for my uPVC windows and have only used Proshine up until now..


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Used plenty of both and can tell you that apart from the coour they are as similar as makes no difference.
Buy the cheapest, probably at present the US gallon of GL on `Ideal World` @ £24+ £5 post.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Used plenty of both and can tell you that apart from the coour they are as similar as makes no difference.


Despite what Dave says, it seems that the latest version of GLSS does not cut
through grease like previous versions did. At one time it was all I used to clean
the metal filter on my cooker hood. Talk about greased lightning, it was quite
a show-piece clean. Now I've had to resort to the steam cleaner.

However, on windows, it takes some beating, though overspray can be a bit
of a menace because it dries white...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## millward (Jun 10, 2013)

showroom shine is great stuff if you wash the car first i use this all the time and now they do 3.75 liters for 35.00 great product


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

millward said:


> showroom shine is great stuff if you wash the car first i use this all the time and now they do 3.75 liters for 35.00 great product


Only ordered some of the us gallon size at the weekend and got it for 27 quid, was on offer, check ideal world


----------



## millward (Jun 10, 2013)

ye saw that other day i was looking direct on there web site there roughly same price as ideal world im buying some next week the us gallon sized one customers are very impressed with the results on it


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

JTF are now stocking GLSS, l think the last gallon l bought was £25. Failing that, Netparts always have offers on the go. The formula does seem to have changed a bit, the grease cutting abilities have dropped a bit and the hazing is slightly different but it is still a great product for the kitchen worktops, upvc windows etc; (and a qd for my alloys.)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

